# Burgentour an der "Strada Montana" Ende Mai



## Gerald (4. Mai 2001)

Der Andreas und ich sind uns einig, noch eine Burgentour an der Strada Montana 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (dt. Bergstraße) organisieren zu wollen. Termin ist der 
24.5. oder 26.5.

Abfahrt 12.00 bei mir in Bensheim/Fehlheim.

Strecke: Alsbacher Schloß, Melibocus, Auerbacher Schloß, Fürstenlager, Kirschberghäuschen und Abfahrt nach "Downtown" Bensheim. Sollte ich dann noch nicht nach einem Sauerstofzelt schreien, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  gehts weiter durch die Weinberge Richtung Ober-Hambach bis zur Quelle, weiter Richtung Jägerrast und zur Starkenburg nach Heppenheim. Abfahrt nach Heppenheim und zurück an der Bergstraße entlang nach Fehlheim.






 Wer will sonst noch mit? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gerald       .... ich führ euch


----------



## Gerald (4. Mai 2001)

Da es am 26.5.  eine Konkurenzveranstaltung gibt deren wir nicht die Zuschauer wegnehmen wollen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (DFB Pokalendspiel)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    ist der Termin am







              24.5.    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gerald ........ ich führ euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeHejner (5. Mai 2001)

Also ich denke ich wäre dabei, hoffe dass ich bis dahin mein Hardtail wieder habe. Denke auch, dass von uns ein paar mitfahren würden. Wäre alerdings sinnlos, da wir ja in Alsbach Hähnlein wohnen, dass wir erst nach Fehlheim radeln und dann wieder zu uns, entweder man trifft sich dann zu einer uhrzeit oben auf dem alsbacher schloss oder irgendwo unten in alsbach... von wo wolltet ihr denn aufs schloss aufsteigen?

kann nur hoffen, dass wir die  mitnehmen müssen *g*


----------



## GTPirate (6. Mai 2001)

Hört sich unwahrscheinlich cool an. Wäre da auf jeden Fall interressiert und würde evtl. auch ein paar Leute mitnehmen.
Wieviel km und Höhenmeter sind das denn so eigentlich? Hört sich nämlich richtig spassig an.
Allerdings müssten wir uns auch überlegen, von wo wir die Tour starten und ob wir uns vielleicht irgendwo treffen. Wir kommen nämlich aus der entgegengesetzten Richtung: Darmstadt. Oder aber wir fahren mit dem Auto nach "Bensem" und fahren dann gesammelt dort los. Mal sehen.

Also, see ya
GT Pirate


----------



## Gerald (6. Mai 2001)

Ich hoffe inningst das es nicht "Cool" ist,  sondern die Temperatur erträglich sein wird. Auf H2O von oben kann ich auch verzichten (Bedarf für dieses Jahr gedeckt).  

Ich kenne von Alsbach aufs Alsbacher Schloß nur den Weg durch Alsbach an der Kirche vorbei, geradeaus bis zum 1. Parkplatz und dann entweder die geteerte Straße hoch oder den Burgenweg.

Das bedeutet für alle austrainierten Gruppen aus Hähnlein oder Darmstadt ist die Anreise per Rad möglich (dann sind die auch schon ein bisserl müd   und ich halte noch mit) und Treffpunkt könnte sein an der Krezung alte Bergstraße von wo die Straße von Hänlein kommt. Da ist, soweit ich weiß, ein Postamt gleich auf der Ecke. 

KM und HM weiß ich nicht genau (jedenfalls nicht auf den cm genau) aber ich schätze mal an HM so 400 auf den Melibocus, 100 im Fürstenlager und von Bensheim nach Ober-Hambach und Starkenburg auch nochmal 300 (alle Angaben ohne Pistole oder Gewähr)  

Oder für diejenigen, die mit dem Auto anreisen, Treffpunkt bei mir in Bensem/Fähle (Autobahnausfahrt A5 Zwingenberg) und wir radeln gemeinsam nach Alsbach.


Gerald        .... wer trainiert hat nur zuviel Zeit


----------



## Andreas (7. Mai 2001)

Es waere schon super, wenn wir alle vom selben Punkt starten wuerden. Ich selbst muss mit dem Auto anreisen.
Aus Richtung Darmstadt kann man auch mit der Bahn fahren.


----------



## DeHejner (8. Mai 2001)

Dann schlage ich doch mal ganz selbstlos vor, dass man sich unten an der post in alsbach trifft, die ist nicht zu verfehlen. an der gegenüberliegenden melibokusschule sind auch genügend parkplätze für die leute, die mit dem auto herkommen.

an welche uhrzeit habt ihr denn gedacht?

habe schon ein paar freunde gefragt und die würden wohl auch gerne bei einer lockeren tour mitfahren (von uns will sich keiner so arg abhetzen ;-))

Oliver aka DeHejner


----------



## Andreas (9. Mai 2001)

Also wenn das die *Post in Alsbach* ist, die Gerald schon als Treffpunkt vorgeschlagen hat, ist das ok.

Eine Uhrzeit wurde auch schon von Gerald vorgeschlagen: *12 h*

Die Uhrzeit wuerde ich gerne so belassen, da ich selbst auch mit dem Auto anreisen muss.


----------



## GTPirate (9. Mai 2001)

Ok Leute,

bin auch dabei.

Donnerstag, 24.05.01 - 12:00 Uhr - Post in Alsbach

Versuche, ob ich noch ein paar Leutschen organisieren kann. Anyway. Wird bestimmt ziemlich lustig.

Also, wir sehen uns

GT Pirate


----------



## DeHejner (10. Mai 2001)

Perfekt, dann bin ich doch auch dabei...


----------



## Gerald (15. Mai 2001)

Alla Gut

Wenns denn halt sein muß.

Treffpunkt 24.5.   High Noon in Alsbach an der Post.

Es wird nicht regnen (der Schmutzsättigungsgrad an meinem Rad ist für dieses Jahr übererfüllt ).       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich komme mit dem Andreas G. und noch einem Freund zum Treffpunkt angeradelt.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gerald                  ....   zur Zeit im Aufbautraining


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerald (15. Mai 2001)

Und da (roter Kreis) ist der Treffpunkt.

Gerald                ............ weiß kein Kommentar mehr


----------



## Gerald (15. Mai 2001)

Und das ist das Ziel   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Gerald     ........       quäl dich du .....       (überaus reizender Biker, der du mit allen segensreichen Erfindungen der modernen Technik ausgestattet bist)


----------



## Stevie (16. Mai 2001)

hi zusammen

ich hätte schon lust mitzufahren, eine kleine frage hätte ich da noch, und zwar wie sieht es mit dem tempo aus das ihr fahren wollt? meine kondition ist momentan nicht die best aber ich arbeite dran


gruss  stevie


----------



## Gerald (17. Mai 2001)

Hi Alleine

Aus Biblis?  Dann hast du doch die Atompower in dir.  

Da das kein Rennen ist, ist das Tempo so, daß der langsamste (könnte auch ich sein, weil immer noch 177 Gramm vom Idealgewicht entfernt; Grüße an Jan U.) mitkommt.

Also: Schwing dich aufs Rad (oder setzt dich ins Auto), rase durchs Ried und fahr mit.


Gerald


----------



## Stevie (17. Mai 2001)

Das hört sich gut an  

Die Atompower hätte ich gerne, die behalden ja alles für sich

Ich werde mitkommen wenn ich bis dahin mein altes Bike repariert habe oder mein 
neues (endlich..endlich..endlich ...  ) fertig ist  

Also bis am Donnerstag in Alsbach wenn ich nicht mitfahre sag ich noch mal bescheid

Gruß Stevie


----------



## GTPirate (22. Mai 2001)

Hi everybody,

hätte da mal eine Frage an alle, die am Donnerstag an der Burgentour mitfahren wollen.

Treffpunkt ist ja wie bekannt 12.00 Uhr. Donnerstag soll aber ziemlich warm werden (bis zu 27 Grad), d.h. wir fahren genau high noon los, wenn es wirklich am heißesten ist. Ausserdem ist das die Zeit, wenn Milliarden von Rentnern und Familien mit zig Kindern die Waldwege und Single-Trails "verstopfen". Ok, war vielleicht eben etwas übertrieben, aber Ihr wisst, was ich meine, oder?!

Deshalb nicht die Frage, ob wir das ganze Event eine Stunde nach vorne, d.h. auf 11 Uhr verschieben könnten.

(Andreas: Hoffe, du verkraftest diese 1 Stunde trotz Anfahrtsweg)

Also, wäre cool, wenn Ihr gerade mal kurz schreiben könntet, was Ihr davon haltet. Ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Vorschlag. Wenn´s denn wirklich nicht geht, fahren wir um 12 Uhr los. So ne Gaudi kann man sich ja wohl nicht entgehen lassen.

C U
Bloody Pirate on his freakin´ GT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (23. Mai 2001)

hallo leute !

wir möchten auch noch ganz gerne mit ein paar leutchen mitfahren. hab ja von gerald schon mitbekommen, dass das wohl kein größeres problem ist. 

für uns wäre das auch kein problem um 11 loszudüsen.


wird bestimmt witzisch ... aber wieviel km erwarten uns denn nun ??? so grob geschätzt... sind ein paar singletrails dabei ???

cu thomas


----------



## Gerald (23. Mai 2001)

[

Treffpunkt ist ja wie bekannt 12.00 Uhr. Donnerstag soll aber ziemlich warm werden (bis zu 27 Grad), d.h. wir fahren genau high noon los, wenn es wirklich am heißesten ist. Ausserdem ist das die Zeit, wenn Milliarden von Rentnern und Familien mit zig Kindern die Waldwege und Single-Trails "verstopfen". Ok, war vielleicht eben etwas übertrieben, aber Ihr wisst, was ich meine, oder?!

Deshalb nicht die Frage, ob wir das ganze Event eine Stunde nach vorne, d.h. auf 11 Uhr verschieben könnten.



C U
Bloody Pirate on his freakin´ GT
 [/B][/QUOTE]

Bitte 12 Uhr lassen. Ich habe jetzt alle darauf ausgerichtet.

Zu deinen Befürchtungen:

Auffahrt Alsbacher Schloß, Melibocus, Auerbacher Schloß liegt fast komplett im Wald, daher Schatten. Direkte Sonne nur im Fürstenlager und Kirschberghäuschen. Aufstieg Starkenburg am Anfang in den Weinbergen in der Sonne, dann gröstenteils Wald (schon wieder Schatten). In Ober Hambach ist eine Quelle (die angeblich auch heilende Wirkung hat), da kann man nachtanken.  

Zum Thema nicht radenlde Mitbürger: Werden besonders im Fürstenlager und auf dem Weg zum Kirschberghäuschen vermehrt auftreten. Da muß man halt langsam und vorsichtig sein ( mit einem    geht das schon). Ist ja kein Rennen und die Strecke polizeilich abriegeln zu lassen, packe ich bis morgen nicht mehr.  


Also bitte    12 Uhr lassen !!!!!!


Gerald       ............CEO for Dates, Informations and other Mist


----------



## Gerald (23. Mai 2001)

> _Präsi schrieb:_
> *hallo leute !
> 
> 
> ...




Aber nicht mehr als 100 Leute, sonst gibt es Platzprobleme.

Es wird nicht "witzisch", habe ihr zum lachen keinen Keller.

KM: Von Alsbach über die Burgen nach Heppenheim vielleicht 25 - 30, dann zurück die Bergstraße entlang von Heppenheim nach Bensheim 8 km, nach Alsbach 15 km (+/- 17 Meter)

Definiere Singletrail?  Ich bin in der engl. MTB Sprache nicht so bewandert. Bei uns gibt es nur Waldwege, mal schmal, mal breit, mal flach, mal steil mal mit und mal ohne Pferde/Hundesch.....
Ist der Plural von "Singletrail" verheirateter Trail?


Gerald       .... kann dann nicht auf Singletrail weil verh....


----------



## Andreas (23. Mai 2001)

Tourenhotline: 0173/3749751


----------

